# Camera under 25k



## sid25290 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello guys
My friend wants to purchase a new camera
He is a newbie in this field so he want to learn photography
Basically he is interested in-
Insects photography(macro)
And
Moon photography
He wants to buy a p&s or bridge camera
No DSLR please, i know DSLR is better for macro, he will not be spending on it in the future
The budget is anything under 25k
Thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

Panasonic FZ150
Sony HX100V


----------



## sid25290 (Jun 13, 2012)

But which will have better macro?


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

Both are good, I guess. First choice is FZ150...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2012)

+1 to fz150


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2012)

Canon SX260HS? Or Sony DSC HX20V, both are good point and shoot with massive zoom and GPS, also has nice features like background blurring for dslr like effects(Sony cam has this).


----------



## sid25290 (Jun 13, 2012)

How is canon sx40 compared to panny????
Just for macro and moonshots
He love clicking insects and bugs 
Which one come closest to a dslr with a macro lense
Or anyother camera just for macro pics
He can live without superzoom if he can get very good macro
With good details


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a sample macro shot taken with FZ150 from flickr. Photo by Steven Sobel

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7200/7018572337_4a8ddffe1e_z.jpg

SX40 can go as close as 0cm and FZ150 can focus as close as 1cm. I don't think whether it gives massive difference, lets see what others think in this regard.

If your friend ready to leave super zoom he can't take moon shot (closer with details)


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2012)

nac u did the right thing...i would also suggest to search pics in flicker and check he quality


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 25, 2012)

I just bought Sony HX100V, it is probably the best camera in the range. Honestly speaking, I spent about 1 hour working and comparing SX40 and HX100V in Croma. And finally concluded that Sony is the best. The focusing ring is just awesome. Plus the manual focus is great. I now own HX100V, which is probably the best bridge ever. I would not suggest HX200V because only difference these two cameras have is that HX200V has a slightly higher MP count which I dont think is worth considering the same sensor.

If you wish to check out review click here.


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats... You are Sid's friend???


----------

